# Giving maltese away on craigslist



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a post on my local craigslist for a lady giving away a maltese. This scares me so bad. Is there a rescue I can recommend to her in the marrietta, ga area?

I sent her AMA & NorthCentral's info.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Could u go and get her? Than find a rescue, that is what I would do.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Small Dog Rescue and Humane Society - Atlanta, Georgia

Small Dog Rescue of Atlanta.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I might. She posted it a week ago. Hopefully she is still there. I'm gonna call right now. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

She said she found a home for it. "A great family in her neighborhood." That makes me feel somewhat better that it went to someone she knows. Hopefully this person spays her and gives her the attention that she needs. The poor baby sounds like she has had a rough life the post was:

"Super cute maltese, 4 years old. We got her from a bad situation, she was used for breeding purposes, keep in a kennel, and not loved. I got her for my 16 year old for Christmas and paid $150.00 for her. We just do not have the time to spend trying to rehabilitate her. She was not potty trained, she is very skiddish of people, once she got to know my daughter they bonded well, but when my daughter leaves she barks the whole time. I bonded with her now also, so if I am home she doesn't bark. She needs someone that can is home most of the time and can spend the time to train her and love on her. She is super sweet, very lovey and cuddley! We love her dearly, but we aren't home during the day and she needs that. Please only call if you can put the time and effort into caring for a dog that has had a rough life! She is fine with children and has even perked up a lot in the two weeks we have had her. I have her papers, rabies tag, but I have not verified whether other shots have been done, I do have the name and number of the vet that people before us used. We just want her to be happy and have someone that can spend the time in helping her. She has not been fixed. I can email pictures. 
Serious inquiries only! "


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I emailed her with the Small Dog Rescue Info, and I also forwarded the info along to the leader of the Atlanta Maltese Meetup


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, good!!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Ahhhh, I found another one in Athens!! 13 yr old female. FREE. About to send her all the info. 

Suzan, if you know another rescue in athens let me know.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Nevermind, she is actually in Spartanburg, SC. It was under the Athens.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That makes me so sad for that poor fluff. She has been through so much and now is ripped away from a home and family she was getting to know and love.  I guess that is why we have professionals who (Deb, Edie, etc.) know how to help these poor souls and never give up on them. Thank you so much Camille for trying to help! Perhaps we all can try to keep an eye out for fluffs on Craigslist...so they won't end up throw-aways. :crying:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I found two more puppies in Brunswick, GA. I have a friend that lives there she is going to try to get those. She wants one and will get the other to a rescue.

I can't believe there are so many listed. Many free and lots for dirt cheap. Sooooo sad. Breaks my heart knowing what all of these sweet fluff-butts are going through.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

missiek said:


> Perhaps we all can try to keep an eye out for fluffs on Craigslist...so they won't end up throw-aways. :crying:


I think we should. I am going to start checking every couple of days.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The best rescue in the Southeast is Southern Comfort Maltese rescue.


----------

